# internal/external os cervix



## mommapowers32

anyone know anything about this? the internal part is still hard and fully closed. the external part is open somewhat and very soft. is this somewhat normal for a second baby? ive been told that i shouldnt worry too much since i dont have any internal funneling and still hard. just trying to find a specific name for it or a picture? just trying to wrap my head around it. i guess it would be external funneling?? just very curious


----------



## casslong07

I'm not sure but I'd be very interested to know this also. This is my second baby and my cervix is still long and closed but from doing an exam it's very soft.


----------



## littleblonde

I do no that once you have had a baby your never fully closed again if that helps


----------



## Twinkie210

I had premature contractions with DS#2 at 33/34 weeks. When the Dr. on call examined me he said that I had some external dilation, but my internal OS was still closed. I think that having some dilation externally is normal after a previous birth.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey there - did they do a manual exam or an internal ultrasound to determine your cervical status? After childbirth, no lady has a completely closed external cervix, but it is usually only open up to a few mms. This could well be a feature unique to you but essentially harmless - did you have a traumatic delivery last time, or have you had any cervical surgery since your first child? Sorry for all the questions, it just helps to know a bit more before replying fully :) xx


----------

